# לחתולים שלנו הופיעו קרחות קטנות



## Cleopatra4 (14/5/08)

לחתולים שלנו הופיעו קרחות קטנות ../images/Emo5.gif 
מחר ניקח אותם לוטרינר, בינתיים, מישהו יודע מה זה יכול להיות? הקרחות מאוד קטנות ונמצאות על הראש. שניהם חתולי בית ומחוסנים.


----------



## גינגיתאחת (14/5/08)

לא להלחץ. 
יכול להיות כתוצאה מפרעושים (הם גרדו וזה קצת התקרח) או פטריות . לשני הדברים יש טיפולים יעילים. העיקר לא להלחץ ולא לדאוג יותר מדי.


----------



## Cleopatra4 (14/5/08)

זה לא פרעושים, הם מקבלים פירעוש 
על בסיס קבוע...אין להם פרעושים. זה ממש באמצע הקרקפת אצל הנקבה ואצל הזכר זה ליד האוזן בצד הקרקפת... מדאיג


----------



## Mind Games (14/5/08)

בני כמה הם? 
האם זה קרחות בין העיניים לאוזניים? לחתולים שחורים או שחור-לבן (מהניסיון שלי) בגיל כמה חודשים מתדללת הפרווה בין העיניים לאוזניים. זה משהו שנועד לחתולים בטבע כדי שאם חיה אחרת מנסה לצוד אותם היא תחשוב שאלו העיניים שלהם - זה טבעי.


----------



## Cleopatra4 (14/5/08)

הנקבה היא באמת שחור לבן 
וזו נקודת קרחת ממש באמצע הקרקפת, נקודה לא גדולה אבל זה לא היה שם, הופיעה אצלה ואחר כך הופיע אצלו. נראה שזה מדבק 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 הוא בן שנתיים וחצי והיא בת שנה וחצי. מה זה יכול להיות? פטריה?


----------



## יצורה (14/5/08)

יכול להיות הרבה דברים 
אין מה להלחץ, פשוט לקחת אותם לבדיקה אצל הוטרינר


----------



## novemberain (14/5/08)

כשלנו התגלו קרחות על הראש, 
הוטרינר איבחן את זה כפטריות (היתה גם קרחנות ליד האף), קיבלנו טיפול יעיל שבמקרה של החתולון שלי בכלל היה כיף, כי הוא מת על מים (פעם ב-3 ימים מקלחת עם שמפו נגד פטריות, הוא נהנה מכל רגע) ושני כדורים שגם אותם לקח בלי בעיה. אנחנו למעלה מחצי שנה אחרי הטיפול בפטריות והן לא חזרו.


----------



## Cleopatra4 (14/5/08)

נשמע מלחיץ, זה עובר לבני אדם לא?


----------



## novemberain (14/5/08)

יכול לעבור. במקרה שלנו זה לא עבר אליי. 
ובכלל לא מלחיץ, עם הטיפול הנכון זה עובר. הטיפול הוא לא ממש מסורבל או קשה, רק חשוב להתמיד.


----------



## Mind Games (15/5/08)

לא חובה שתידבקי. לשני חתולים שלי הייתה פטריה- 
כל אחד בתקופה שונה ובשתי הפעמים לא נידבקתי.


----------



## דJיאלה (15/5/08)

זה אומר שהמערכת החיסונית שלך חזקה../images/Emo9.gifשלי פחות 
לפחות פחות הייתה נו טוף זו הייתה חוויה


----------



## סיגל שהרבני (14/5/08)

פוץ' הגיע אליי עם פטריה 
חברה שלי מצאה אותו ברחוב לבד עם דלקת בחניכיים וריח מזעזע מהפה, היה אצלה שבועיים וקיבל טיפול אנטיביוטי ובינתיים היא שכנעה אותי לאמץ גם אותו (זה היה כמה שבועות אחרי שאימצתי את דאשה שגם אותה היא מצאה ברחוב). אחרי שבועיים כשבאתי לקחת אותו כבר התפרצה הפטריה, אולי האנטיביוטיקה החלישה אותו וזה התפרץ? לשמחתינו היא ו-3 החתולים שלה לא נדבקו בהוראת הוטרינר כיוון שזה עובר דרך שיער לבע"ח ובני אדם, הוא היה סגור בממ"ד כדי לא להדביק את דאשה ואותי, קיבל כל יום אבקה מקפסולות בתוך אוכל רטוב. זה נמשך חודש וחצי זה לא היה פשוט, גם הוא היה לבד ובכה כשהוא שמע שאני בבית ולא איתו. דאשה שונאת דלתות סגורות בבית והשתגעה מזה היא כל הזמן ניסתה להתגנב לחדר, מה גם שהבאתי אותו כדי שיהיה לה חבר וככה ההתחלה שלהם ביחד לא היתה ברגל ימין. מיותר לציין שהחדר עצמו גם הסריח בגלל האוכל והארגז בחדר סגור בקיץ, אבל כשפתחתי את החדר הריח נעלם אחרי נקיון יסודי מאוד וכמה ימים של איוורור אגב, החבר שלי נדבק בעבר מהחתול שלו וזה ממש לא היה "נעים" בקיצור להקשיב טוב טוב להוראות של הוטרינר


----------



## g l o r y (14/5/08)

המממ.. איך אפשר לדעת אם נדבקתי או לא? 
ז"א איך זה נראה? לטומי יש קרחות, אבל מכיוון שהוא מטופל כרגע בגלל דבר הרבה יותר חמור (אפצס דלקתי בין החוליות בגב התחתון כתוצאת ממכה חזקה שכנראה קיבל) היא אמרה שהיא לא תבדוק אותן כרגע כדי לא להעמיס עליו, ואולי זה בכלל מהסטרס וזה יעלם לו. בינתיים אני לא יודעת מה זה, אבל אין לי לב לנדות אותו מהמיטה שלי כי גם ככה הוא לא מרגיש טוב.... אז איך אני יודעת אם נדבקתי?


----------



## g l o r y (14/5/08)

*היא= הווט כמובן ../images/Emo9.gif


----------



## דJיאלה (14/5/08)

סימנים אדומים יותר גדולים מעקיצת יתוש 
עם חישוק בהיר באמצע שלו כמו עיגול לבן(נשמע כמו מיני חייזר .. )זה הסימן , אם אין לך בינתיים שום סימנים אדומים על העור,שתקבלי משחה מהוט' לטיפול למריחה על הקרחות של החתול(במידה והוא לא ארוך פרווה) יחד עם כדורים במינון מסוייים שתצטרכי לתת לו+חפיפה לחתול בשמפו ניזורל(זה מה שאנחנו קיבלנו) לטיפול בפטרייה (חפיפה לפחות 3 -4 מקלחות בשבוע), שימי כפפות והימנעי ממגע ישיר בקרחות של החתול עצמן בידיים חשופות(אפשר להשתמש בכפפות ליטקס שהן לא מסורבלות ) אגב-ישנו צורך להחליף מצעים מידי פעם במקומות שהחתול עם הפטרייה שכב בהם (הנבגים של הפטרייה יכולים לחיות עד מס' שעות ללא גוף חי)אז בהחלט הייתי ממליצה לך כן להימנע מלישון איתו במידה ואת אינך מעוניינת להידבק ולחוות איתו יחדיו את הפטרייה.. אם ישנם חתולים נוספים בבית,מומלץ עד מוכרח להיות הפרדה בינהם,כי אחרת אחד מדביק את השני, כמו שהמליצו ,חדר סגור "בבידוד" להיכנס בגפך,לנקות ארגז צרכים,לחדש אספקת מים ואוכל ולשחק עימו  עם כפפות . בהצלחה, אגב אם נדבקת (שזה לא נורא רק עדיף להימנע ..)אותו טיפול לחתול בני אדם מקבלים,אותה משחה ,ואפשרי לחפוף גם באותו שמפו(בעקרון זה שמפו לטיפול נגד פטריות לבני אדם)ואם איני טועה גם מקבלים את אותו כדור רק במינון שונה מהחתול. החלמה מהירה ,ובהצלחה


----------



## g l o r y (15/5/08)

תודה ../images/Emo13.gif במקרה הזה 
אין לי מושג. אני עקוצה נורא מיתושים בכל מקרה, כך שאני לא יכולה להבדיל. נו, טוב. נשאל את הווט בביקורת...


----------



## נוער שוליים (14/5/08)

בקשר ללחץ מפיטריות 
א-ם זה פטריות... פטריות זה מדבק לבני אדם, אבל זה ממש לא נורא. היתה לי פעם פיטריה בת שבועיים שהגיעה מחוברת לחתול, וכשטיפלתי בה 3 פעמים ביום עם אנטיביוטיקה ומשחות- גם אני נדבקתי. זה ממש לא נורא, הרופא אמר לי להשתמש במישחה של החתול, וזה היה טקס מקסים של התמרחות אני והחתול שממש קירב בינינו. וזה לא כזה נורא, לא מגרד, לא סופני, לא כלום... ועובר מהר


----------



## evilihi (15/5/08)

../images/Emo6.gif 
אהבתי את ה"טקס מקסים"


----------

